# First litter born and it's going to be very cold tonight



## montverdechick (Feb 11, 2012)

We finally had our first litter of NZW rabbits born this monrning around 9:30 EST! Five of the seven kits survived. Mom is a first time mother and has not nursed yet...from what we can tell. So, we want to leave the kits with her tonight for sure. Currently, it's 65 degrees out and windy. Mom didn't pull much hair, so we pulled a little put it with the shredded newspaper in the box. We also have a heat lamp on the kits. It's getting down to 33 degrees tonight. We will put up something to block the wind, but wanted to ask if we should do anything else? Thanks for you help and expertise!


----------



## elevan (Feb 11, 2012)

Topic continues here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=205262#p205262


----------

